
Making Mischief - The Magical App Unlike Anything You've Seen Before - dbkeohane
http://venturefizz.com/blog/making-mischief-magical-app-unlike-anything-youve-seen#.UlWE2kGn_lU.hackernews
======
amalag
Can someone explain the underlying technology:

What makes Mischief tick? Mischief uses Adaptively Sampled Distance Fields
(ADFs), originally invented and developed by Ron and Sarah at Mitsubishi
Electric Research Labs and further enhanced by 61 Solutions. ADFs are a new
digital representation of shape which provide numerous advantages including
high quality anti-aliasing, very fast rendering, support for massive
parallelism, very small file sizes, and the ability to succinctly represent
variable-width, scalable, textured strokes. This technology is protected by
over 50 patents.

------
trebor
This is one of the most amazing applications for illustration that I've ever
seen. I can only imagine what the complexity under the hood must be like.

